# Sump Stand



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm looking for suggestions for a decent sump stand that I could use in my fish room. I'm hoping to elevate the sump to a comfortable level, around 30" or so. The sump is 36" by 14". I would also like to put a 10G quarantine tank under the sump. 

Originally I was thinking of using IKEA kitchen cabinets. One would be 24" wide and the other 12" wide. They make them 15" deep which would work perfectly. However, I'm having second thoughts because they are made entirely of particleboard which doesn't work well around water especially if I have a quarantine tank inside.

I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to waterproof the IKEA cabinets or better yet an idea for a sump stand that works for my needs but doesn't have any particleboard (and doesn't cost a fortune).

Thanks, 
Harry


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

If it's for a fish room, why not build a basic stand to fit the sump? The 10G would underneath. Cheap and easy to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

CamH said:


> If it's for a fish room, why not build a basic stand to fit the sump? The 10G would underneath. Cheap and easy to do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't mind the building part ... it's actually fun. But the putting on a finish part is what I hate. Never comes out nice enough and I hate the process. If I could leave the wood unfinished I would definitely go down this route but I've been told that's a bad idea.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking if it's in a fish room, the finish doesn't have to be fancy. It would just be a basic stand. Wouldn't even need "skinning". The 2x4s only need finishing if you want them to be. No harm leaning them bare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

